# Eureka Olympus 75



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been lucky enough to get my hands on the grinder DaveC has been reviewing for BB. it is the above, which I suppose is the next model up from the Eureka Zenith range. It looks remarkably similar which is fine, because although I would not want to marry one, I find them quite pleasing to look at! But, this is a different grinder. I am not going to start going on about the technical side of things as that has been covered and can be seen when the review is made public. I like this immediately as it is similar to my E10 in looks, colour and weight. Don't know how much it weights but it is a lot more than the Zenith.

One of the big advantages of this machine, is that in the world where we the consumer seem to be moving away from 60 something mm burrs as the standard, then this comes in at 75mm. Not only that, BB have agreed with Eureka to have the Mythos Titanium burrs supplied exclusively to them as standard, yet, I believe there is going to be an introductory price on these that will put a smile on your face!

I have only pulled a couple of shots. I dialled it in easily enough. It has had about 170 shots through it so no where near run in yet. I had forgotten how nice it is to have a grinder without a fan!

I will add some photos later and let you know how it works as a home grinder


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mmm! Good work David. I'm interested to know how you get on. I got my zenith under similar circumstances and am pleased with it. Keen to find out what Dave thinks of it too, especially as I know he's also tested the 65e (obviously) and the Ceado grinders. I don't think I need another grinder (my 65e hasn't had that much through it yet!) but you never know, upgradeitis and all that. Or just to keep up with what's out there.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

This could be a massive hit. Decent price and Mythos Ti burrs! I might sell my 65E...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking (not seriously, but in that kind of 'I wonder' kind of way). It would depend on how much and whether I really thought I'd benefit from it though. If it's as easy to use and much better in the cup then maybe. I'll wait to see what the three Davids think. (Is it the rules that you have to be called Dave to be a grinder whizz?!)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I did the review a while ago now, will be interested to know how you find it Dave?

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EUREKA-OLYMPUS-75E-MINI-COFFEE-GRINDER-REVIEW.pdf

The link isn't the most obvious from the grinder page as it's the same colour text as everything else


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks a good prospect and coming in at a good price. Be interesting to see how it compares to the regular Mythos/E8 etc


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Great and very thorough review, as always. Especially with the comments as to how it works in a domestic environment. Looks so similar, I'm almost wondering if the other half would notice if I "sent the 65E for a service" and it came back an inch taller!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I'm almost wondering if the other half would notice if I "sent the 65E for a service" and it came back an inch taller!


Cue Drewster......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Cue Drewster......


I don't want it for grinding 'little blue pills'!

Still preorder at BB so only one in the wild (at least on here with TiN burrs). Wonder if we'll hear much more about these before BB sell out? I'm quite tempted after reading Dave's review.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's an interesting (annoying, confusing?) price to grinder ratio!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I think one of the most important features of this (and the zenith) is cleaning. Just 3 screws to release the upper burrs and all is needed is to blow some air.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

David,

how is it going with this one? Seems very nice spec wise. I would love a comparison between this and the E8.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd like to see a showdown between this and a Super Caimano - grinding spec is very similar (motor power, RPM, burr size) though I suspect after owning a 65e that the retention will be a lot less!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> I'd like to see a showdown between this and a Super Caimano - grinding spec is very similar (motor power, RPM, burr size) though I suspect after owning a 65e that the retention will be a lot less!


Are the electronics on the Super Caimano and the on demand system similar to this and the E8/E10? It seems Compaq and Eureka have a designed a very effective electronic on demand systems. From what I am reading the Super Caimano is great in the doser version.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will be having a play with this today. Not had the time yet to really do anything other than grind a couple. It had the steel burrs taken out and Tin put in. HAs only pulled less than 200 shots so i will have to bear that in mind. Seems to grind quite nicely into the pf though. I might have a Mythos to borrower the weekend as my pal is coming down from Edinburgh, so will be more interesting to me,to see how it does against that since the burr sets are the same


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

charris said:


> Are the electronics on the Super Caimano and the on demand system similar to this and the E8/E10? It seems Compaq and Eureka have a designed a very effective electronic on demand systems. From what I am reading the Super Caimano is great in the doser version.


The Super Caimano and the Zenith have a resolution of 1 d.p.

(dfk41 - would you be able to feed back whether the Olympus 75 can allow less than 1.0s grinding time on the single shot button? - It was my only grievance with the Zenith 65e),

The new Compaks and Mythosusses have a timer resolution of 2 d.p.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DaveC's review says 1 sec is the minimum on the 75.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> DaveC's review says 1 sec is the minimum on the 75.


:/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not had time to even make a coffee this afternoon but a quick press of the button and it is one second minimum


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> The Super Caimano and the Zenith have a resolution of 1 d.p.
> 
> (dfk41 - would you be able to feed back whether the Olympus 75 can allow less than 1.0s grinding time on the single shot button? - It was my only grievance with the Zenith 65e),
> 
> The new Compaks and Mythosusses have a timer resolution of 2 d.p.


It's all in my review, minimum time is 1s, then 0.1s increments after that.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> It's all in my review, minimum time is 1s, then 0.1s increments after that.


Yes I've had read now, somehow missed that but a good review as always - great shout on the Mythos One burrs!

The addition of a clump crusher is interesting - saw that NS had implemented that on the NS MDX (Zenith), perhaps the new Zeniths will ship with it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> - great shout on the Mythos One burrs!


I don't think these are the same burrs as the clima pro


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mythos One isn't a Clima Pro


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it not? I thought they were the same?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=Nuova_Simonelli_MYTHOS_BARISTA_Low_Speed

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=mythos_One_Clima_Pro_Grinder

Not sure if they have the same burrs though so I may just pedanted myself out the game


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wheres Gary?......I nearly said Wheres Wally......that takes me back!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonc said:


> Is it not? I thought they were the same?


They are.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> They are.


The grinders? Or the burrs? We need @garydyke1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought there was the Mythos One, and then the Mythos One Clima Pro.....anyone clear this up.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Check Coffee Italia - they have the M1 and the M1 Clima Pro for sale.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mythos One = model

Clima Pro = a feature / technology

''Mythos One, the first on-demand grinding from Nuova Simonelli with "Clima Pro" technology''

The burrs are unique to the M1 , they are not supped for any other grinder but can be purchased freely , should they fit in other grinders is a different matter


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> They are.


Hi Dave

Am interested if this Is this based on having compared the two sets of burrs or talked to NS re them ? Or did the ones you were sent have Mythos one on the back > Or is it just based on a gut feeling they must be the same ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure if I follow but the Olympus dave had to review had the standard steel burrs in and then Eureka sent Bb a set of Mythos Titanium burrs which Dave inserted and continued to test. From what I have heard Gary say, the Clima Pro must have different burrs as they ran multiple sets it try and find the best suited ones


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The model number for the burr set for the Mythos One =

15030057	PAIR OF MYTHOS GRINDERS 75 mm LONG LIFE 'MACMYTHOSLOW'

edit - looking at prices they are double the price of standard


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

...and to put this to bed

Ciao Gary

Attached the Programming Maintenance for the Mythos One with the burrs photos and code.

The burrs are the same that we are using in the MYTHOS PLUS that EUREKA is selling on the UK market under the name Mythos.

Check the following link

http://www.eureka.co.it/prodotto/mythos/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The model number for the burr set for the Mythos One =
> 
> 15030057	PAIR OF MYTHOS GRINDERS 75 mm LONG LIFE 'MACMYTHOSLOW'
> 
> edit - looking at prices they are double the price of standard


How much is that then Gary?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, where were we! I just ut some of my favourite Lingtong diddly i poo beans into the Olympus, tightening the grind ever so. 7.2 seconds ground 15.3

  

Tamped got a nice seal around the edge

  

Straight into a pour

  

  

The finished article

  

Was about 90% of what I would want from a shot. Tasted remarkably along the lines of my E10, but not as complicated if that makes sense. Am going out now but looking forward to half an hour when I can put her through her paces!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have pulled a few shots this afternoon. It is hard when you are used to top end grinders, to fully appreciate inferior grinders. Is this inferior to my E10. Yes of course, but, that said, why and where. It is built quite well. I do like thee grind tightening screw which adjusts well and easily caters for small adjustments. I do not like the buttons for 1 cup/2 cup. They need to be re thought in my view and as DaveC said, there needs to be a third button to let you blip. I do not think it is feasible to reduce the 1 cup button to below one second. If you set it to one second, barely any coffee comes outing that makes sense I suppose.

Nearing in mind the burrs are far from run in, probably needs another 15 kilos through before they settle down, then I am not too concerned with time/weight ground figures. It is fairly quiet. grinds nicely into the pf and finds the bean to flavour profile I like, which is to find the darker notes on darker beans. I do not have any lighter stuff as Claudette forgot to send me some!

At £749, I could easily own this grinder. It is not as Titan as a Titan, but does a bloody good job and even when it goes up to normal retail, will still be good value. This is the link to Dave's review and at the moment, BB are taking orders or deposits for delivery next month. Although this looks like the Zenith 65, rest assured, it is not!

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/EUREKA-OLYMPUS-75E-MINI-COFFEE-GRINDER-REVIEW.pdf


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Have pulled a few shots this afternoon. It is hard when you are used to top end grinders, to fully appreciate inferior grinders. Is this inferior to my E10. Yes of course, but, that said, why and where. It is built quite well. I do like thee grind tightening screw which adjusts well and easily caters for small adjustments. I do not like the buttons for 1 cup/2 cup. They need to be re thought in my view and as DaveC said, there needs to be a third button to let you blip. I do not think it is feasible to reduce the 1 cup button to below one second. If you set it to one second, barely any coffee comes outing that makes sense I suppose.
> 
> Nearing in mind the burrs are far from run in, probably needs another 15 kilos through before they settle down, then I am not too concerned with time/weight ground figures. It is fairly quiet. grinds nicely into the pf and finds the bean to flavour profile I like, which is to find the darker notes on darker beans. I do not have any lighter stuff as Claudette forgot to send me some!
> 
> ...


David,

Why is it inferior to your E10? I think the only 2 areas it could be inferior are grind quality (taste in the cup) and the time it takes to grind a certain dose? The electronics are similar and this one has really low retention.

Are there are any other areas you would consider it inferior?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have worded this badly. What I meant, was that you cannot compare a grinder to one twice its price Nd expect it to be as good in all areas. The Olympus does pretty well against the E10 but it is a flat burr, not quite as titanic but pretty good. I have mentioned the only things I dislike about it so far. It has a good spec and works well as a grinder. Perhaps I am kidding my self that the E10 is a lot better!

I like this grinder and would have no qualms about owning one


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You do own one now, don't you? Or did I misunderstand and you've got it on loan? I'm interested in all these reviews/first impressions as the thing I love about the 65E is how nice it is to use, and this appears to be the same but producing much better grinds from what I've read thus far. I'm vaguely thinking I should have jumped on the E37s when Jens/CC was promoting them, but this seems to be the next best thing? Or am I way off?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not own this grinder. BB sent it to me after DAvec had written his review. Actually, I asked for it as I had access to his review a couple of weeks ago and I was keen to try it out, especially as I had had a Zenith 65E. I have not had the E37s so I cannot compare it really, whereas Dave has. In my opinion, the E37S spins too quickly. I think that the days of the 65 mm or thereabouts burr size are gone and this is the next natural step up in size. Add to that, the upgrade to the Mythos titanium and the initial price reduction, makes this a pretty hard to beat package


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hotmetal, clear your inbox!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have pulled a few more shots on this this morning and am becoming more and more impressed. I just wish I had a 65 mm or so grinder to compare it to. Have tightened the grind up quite a bit and it is pouring really nicely, thick and glory (ignoring garys explanation! i like glory!)

I think anyone going for this, will enjoy owning it. If I had not bought another Mythos to sit as a second grinder to my E10, I would definitely have one!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Fantastic review!

So much so my order to BB for one has just gone in! Spent the day mulling it over and the larger motor, lower RPM, bigger burrs, the Ti 'upgrade' burr set - the great review & feedback here from the "Dave's"!!! - and the footprint of the machine is the same as a 65e just 35mm taller, plus the BB 'offer' price thought that if I missed one of the first batch at £749 when everyone else's pre-order price is £899 without the Ti... well I'd kick myself!

That and I've a mint 65e ready to go into the classifieds here to offset the 75e's cost when it arrives it just was a 'must do'









there were '7' available on the BB site this evening and its down to '5' now so someone else has reserved one this evening also!!!

Not got the greatest patience but not long till July!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a few days, if I still have, I will be able to test it against a Mythos. I have 10 kilos of old beans to run through so the two burr sets will be fairly similar in usage. Well done Mrsimba.......you will enjoy it and be surprised how big a step up it is from the 65!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> In a few days, if I still have, I will be able to test it against a Mythos. I have 10 kilos of old beans to run through so the two burr sets will be fairly similar in usage. Well done Mrsimba.......you will enjoy it and be surprised how big a step up it is from the 65!


Thank you David it was your feedback & thoughts & DaveC's as always very thorough review that really made me feel the 'offer' price was too good to miss out on, very much looking forward to reading your further thoughts on the 75e & the big brown box from BB arriving on my doorstep!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I wonder if you have had the fiorenzto f83e? It seems to be priced in the same ballpark, not dissimilar in body size, is on demand and thus plays off ti 75mm burrs vs normal 83mm.

Not sure of availability of short hopper though but otherwise...... This seems like a good street fight


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've spoken to a few people in the industry about those fiorenzatos recently and they're very well regarded.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I've spoken to a few people in the industry about those fiorenzatos recently and they're very well regarded.


Second that the f83 is a really decent grinder.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

dfk, please you clarify what your relationship with Bella Barista is.

You have been 'loaned' this grinder by Bella Barista and now you are posting positive reviews about it here. We know that despite 'davecUK' saying that his review is "not really a sales review", it really is, and he has never clarified his financial relationship with Bella Barista.

This is beginning to look like the old 'one-two' we saw with the 65E, with glowing reviews and a 'special price', and a resultant forum frenzy. I am sure that forum members would like to know if what they are reading is in fact just advertising. I am sure that I am not the only person who finds this highly irregular.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> dfk, please you clarify what your relationship with Bella Barista is.
> 
> You have been 'loaned' this grinder by Bella Barista and now you are posting positive reviews about it here. We know that despite 'davecUK' saying that his review is "not really a sales review", it really is, and he has never clarified his financial relationship with Bella Barista.
> 
> This is beginning to look like the old 'one-two' we saw with the 65E, with glowing reviews and a 'special price', and a resultant forum frenzy. I am sure that forum members would like to know if what they are reading is in fact just advertising. I am sure that I am not the only person who finds this highly irregular.


Spaz, in a word no, I will not disclose my relationship with BB, because there is not one. You are just shit stirring as usual. I do not have to justify my existence to you, so in the age old words of the philosopher whose name I forget, go forth and multiply


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> This is beginning to look like the old 'one-two' we saw with the 65E


Personally i'd wait until some people who are not BB affiliated get their hands on this before deciding on whether to buy as a lot of people who got the 65e on the back of DaveC's initial review seemed to be a bit underwhelmed by it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Spaz, in a word no, I will not disclose my relationship with BB, because there is not one. You are just shit stirring as usual. I do not have to justify my existence to you, so in the age old words of the philosopher whose name I forget, go forth and multiply


You get a discount, don't you?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> You get a discount, don't you?


Whats that got to do with the price of cheese jeebsy? If you are suggesting that I am biased because I receive a small discount of between 5 and 10% on something that I buy, then you have lost your marbles my friend


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> I wonder if you have had the fiorenzto f83e? It seems to be priced in the same ballpark, not dissimilar in body size, is on demand and thus plays off ti 75mm burrs vs normal 83mm.
> 
> Not sure of availability of short hopper though but otherwise...... This seems like a good street fight


I have not tried the Fiorenzata range. I did not think they were widely available in the UK (yet), but would probably agree, that if they are in the same ballpark price, then they must be considered.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Can I ask please - without getting involved in the debate - how one gets a 5-10% discount at BB - seems worth having?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jonc said:


> Can I ask please - without getting involved in the debate - how one gets a 5-10% discount at BB - seems worth having?


By striking up a relationship with them and asking for it

I rarely buy anything, from anywhere, without asking for a discount.

There is no forum discount I am aware of.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I



dfk41 said:


> Whats that got to do with the price of cheese jeebsy? If you are suggesting that I am biased because I receive a small discount of between 5 and 10% on something that I buy, then you have lost your marbles my friend


Riiiiiight. So, gets a discount, gets loaned grinders, but no relationship.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Why is it necessary to bring someone's impartiality into doubt, but not others? And just because someone is in a position where they have access to a grinder on loan für review or other purposes, doesn't mean they're going to write a biased review. Of course they could, but it doesn't follow necessarily. By that yardstick, anybody selling anything should be ignored if they dare to state it's any good.

This was an interesting thread but I'm rather saddened to see that its descended into personal attacks on members who are just sharing their knowledge and experiences with a particular grinder.

It looks to me like the whole thread has become some sort of witch hunt or the playing out of some old vendetta that probably pre dates my membership of the forum.

Shame. Not sure who to believe now about anything when there are so many industry people on here, who have a lot of experience, whether beans, roasting, grinders or whatever. Are they all biased? I doubt it but this thread has left a taste akin to under extracted robusta. Very sad.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There are no personal attacks other than from somebody being asked to clarify their relationship with a retailer.

It is an entirely reasonable question to ask, especially as this is not a one off situation.

Nobody should be frightened of openness.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Is there an option in the forum software for a 'dislike this post' thumbs down?

It would have been clicked a few times by me in the last couple of pages here if there were....

Seems a few personal issues are being dragged into not only this thread but other threads recently by the same people.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, for the sake of clarity, since my integrity has been cast into doubt, for those who want to hear a story, read on.

DaveC used to have his own coffee forum, and what made it unique, was that there was no commercialism allowed on the forum. No allowing advertisers to recommend things based on sales promotions, and this worked fine for us. The coffee scene was not as big as it is today...pre Nespresso and the likes so more for the enthusiast.

One day Dave posted that BB who had ditched selling the mark 3 (I think) Brewtus die to failures had taken a brand new Mark $ and Dave had finished an exhaustive test on it. Bb wanted a forum member to buy it at a heavily discounted price (ï¿½650 I think) and knock the guts out of it. I was that person and that was March 2009.

That kept me in close touch with BB and Claudette for a few months. Around the same time, I was tired of my Vario and following a chat I bought a Mignon from BB, with no discount.

I have not bought that much coffee related stuff from them over the years. I can remember a Gene Cafe, a couple of Mignons and a couple of Compaks and the Veloce. The Veloce I was involved in from day one, purely from a wish list of features and the likes of that. I used to buy my greens when I roasted.

Over the years, I have developed a relationship with them, based on mutual trust. I talk to them on a regular basis across a wide range of topics, some as an advisor and many just as a chat about coffee and how best to promote it.

In the case of the Olympus, I asked if BB could get a Clima Pro as I would have loved to see what all the fuss was about. She then told me about the Olympus and the swopping steel for Tin burrs and asked me if I would like to try it out after Dave had finished with it. I agreed and why not? It is nice to be able to have a play with something at no cost to yourself. To divert, I bought a Zenith 65E on the first promotion, at full forum price and before most people took delivery of theirs as I was quite happy with white where most wanted black. I found the grinder ok for what it was, but, the Olympus is a very different kettle of fish and I have no problem in telling people that.

The secret of life, and I say this as someone who has a reasonably successful career, is to treat everyone the same, and be as honest as possible. I have had several products from Bb to test. where I have told them absolutely no, IMHO. I had a roaster that bust into flames twice for example.

I would not compare myself to daveC. he knows what he is talking about where I am just an enthusiastic amateur. But, one thing I can tell you about Dave, is like him or loathe him, he detests any form of commercialism, especially where it clouds ones judgement. Why does someone not ask him why he has not reviewed any Rocket machines, so, to suggest, that he is in someway a biased mouthpiece for BB, is way wide of the mark.

Amen


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Why is it necessary to bring someone's impartiality into doubt, but not others? And just because someone is in a position where they have access to a grinder on loan fï¿½r review or other purposes, doesn't mean they're going to write a biased review. Of course they could, but it doesn't follow necessarily. By that yardstick, anybody selling anything should be ignored if they dare to state it's any good.
> 
> This was an interesting thread but I'm rather saddened to see that its descended into personal attacks on members who are just sharing their knowledge and experiences with a particular grinder.
> 
> It looks to me like the whole thread has become some sort of witch hunt or the playing out of some old vendetta that probably pre dates my membership of the forum..


I am afraid people have nothing better to do, it would be better if they spent their energies helping others, or contributing to the coffee world generally, but sadly this sort of thing seems to be more fun for them. It's another reason they are both on my ignore list, because too many of their posts are disparaging remarks about others. DFK (Dave) seems to be a popular target for them. They rarely qualify their usually snide comments with any hard facts, or real knowledge, but are very keen to make them.

They persistently question certain peoples impartiality, probably because they cannot imagine themselves remaining impartial in such situations as they *imagine* exist..The presumption is that some people are "in it for some personal gain"...all rather distasteful really. It's largely because of people like them, that for some years now I no longer review most of the new Espresso machines on the market. I limit myself to those few machines that really interest me personally from an engineering standpoint, it's getting much the same with grinders. The reason is simple, why should I waste my time trying to help the community, if it's being seen the wrong way? I've much better things to do.

I have genuine interest in coffee and willingness to help people (for free) where I can, but this leaves a taste in the mouth more bitter than either of the espressos I imagine those guys regularly make. Or perhaps their espressos taste more sour, with a grapey finish?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There have always been little rivalries on the forum, however people should always take reviews of gear with a pinch of salt, they are done from one perspective and every time a new product comes along people want to know about it, so sme people take a lot of time to conduct detailed reviews of the product which on the whole provide a great insight into an item.

Some of the issues that arise are that people will buy off the back of a review and sometimes they are deeply dissapointed, perhaps because they have a lot of experience in coffee and have traded up kit to "the new thing" only to find it is no better in the cup than what they had in the first place. This can be quite frustrating! I have seen a significant step up in the quality of grinders that are being used on the forum, this is a good thing as we are jow getting better coffee as a result, I have also seen suppliers now more interested in providing better options (bb is one of them) when previously they have only been mignon orientated, this is a good thing.

We have another new grinder on the market here which so far on paper looks great I for one will get my mitts on one to see what it is like compared to other similar priced grinders and will give an unbiased opinion of it, I sincerely hope that this is a big step up from the 65e which too me was completely underwhelming.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I have appreciated your help Davecuk on a number of occasions - as have many others. I would encourage you to keep offering your advice to those who want it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks to both Daves for their considered responses. Perhaps this thread could now return to the original topic. I.e. the virtues or otherwise of the Eureka 75.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Not everyone sees it the wrong way, I am sure that the majority are interested to know the results of a detailed technical analysis after a full tear-down. Where else can anyone get such detail? The fact that you have felt less inclined to offer reviews/expertise is the reason I felt moved to post on this thread. It's to the greater loss of the majority I think.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Not everyone sees it the wrong way, I am sure that the majority are interested to know the results of a detailed technical analysis after a full tear-down. Where else can anyone get such detail? The fact that you have felt less inclined to offer reviews/expertise is the reason I felt moved to post on this thread. It's to the greater loss of the majority I think.


Is this aimed at me?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No. Not sure how you'd interpret it that way Dave. Certainly not, I would class you in the same respect as DavecUK, as a helpful expert. (Ah! Penny has just dropped! You mean 'where else. .' No, that was not what I meant at all. Your insights are equally valuable to all in here. Sorry for the misunderstanding).

For the record I was just offering encouragement to the likes of yourself, dfk and Dave C because I think expert opinion is to be valued and not suppressed by having one's integrity questioned. Not that you need me to stand up for anything of course.

I just like this forum for its helpfulness and the fact that on the whole we're all like minded with a common interest, friendship and a bit of fun. Politics saddens me. And that was why I posted.

As it seems that I am potentially being misunderstood, I will back out now. It wasn't my intention to add fuel to this fire, (quite the reverse). I should have gone with my gut instincts and said nothing. I shall now revert to that standpoint. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> No. Not sure how you'd interpret it that way Dave. Certainly not, I would class you in the same respect as DavecUK, as a helpful expert. (Ah! Penny has just dropped! You mean 'where else. .' No, that was not what I meant at all. Your insights are equally valuable to all in here. Sorry for the misunderstanding).
> 
> For the record I was just offering encouragement to the likes of yourself, dfk and Dave C because I think expert opinion is to be valued and not suppressed by having one's integrity questioned. Not that you need me to stand up for anything of course.
> 
> ...


No confusion, I would rather check

First so that I can give a considered reply! Written dialogue is always open to intepretation


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very true CC. No, I am not partisan in any way, I have no axes to grind, just coffee! I'm the last one to want to cause offence.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> I am afraid people have nothing better to do, it would be better if they spent their energies helping others, or contributing to the coffee world generally, but sadly this sort of thing seems to be more fun for them. It's another reason they are both on my ignore list, because too many of their posts are disparaging remarks about others. DFK (Dave) seems to be a popular target for them. They rarely qualify their usually snide comments with any hard facts, or real knowledge, but are very keen to make them.
> 
> They persistently question certain peoples impartiality, probably because they cannot imagine themselves remaining impartial in such situations as they *imagine* exist..The presumption is that some people are "in it for some personal gain"...all rather distasteful really. It's largely because of people like them, that for some years now I no longer review most of the new Espresso machines on the market. I limit myself to those few machines that really interest me personally from an engineering standpoint, it's getting much the same with grinders. The reason is simple, why should I waste my time trying to help the community, if it's being seen the wrong way? I've much better things to do.
> 
> I have genuine interest in coffee and willingness to help people (for free) where I can, but this leaves a taste in the mouth more bitter than either of the espressos I imagine those guys regularly make. Or perhaps their espressos taste more sour, with a grapey finish?


Seeing as how I asked the question your first paragraph must refer to me. Clearly since you have me on ignore you cannot know what I post.

You attracted some mild invective from me on the Expobar thread, over an issue that is in many ways connected with this. As for dfk, I have rarely responded to anything he writes other than a polital debate that was spirited on both sides. My posting history is there for all to see. I think you'll find your accusations don't stack up.

However, in your long post here you have yet to clarify your relationship with BB, as dfk has done.

It is up to you to clear that up. But please save us the sob story.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't get the issue with questioning things. You should question things.

DaveC's machine reviews are really interesting, they're a good read and I find myself looking at them quite often. He has high expectations and seems to be very rigourous.

Grinders, though - it wasn't so long ago DaveC thought anything more than a Mazzer Mini was overkill for home use. To his credit this seems to be changing and as CC said BB's stock is starting to reflect this - rather than people buying a R58 and getting a Mignon with it, there's much more choice at the top end with the Olympus and the Ceados available now.

The Zenith review that set tongues wagging was big on technical detail but shy on how it tasted in the cup, which seems to be where the grumbles lay with this grinder. The Olympus review is again very detailed technically but doesn't tell you much on how it performs in the cup.

Rather than having to infer that because there hasn't been a review on Rockets they aren't held in very high regard, it would be useful to see an opinion on these. It's that only good reviews see the light of day, and these are for products that BB sell, that chimes a bit for me.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy, all reviews see the light of day, be they good bad or indifferent. If you knew that, as a retailer, would you waste your time, and the time of your reviewer is sending goods of dubious origin? All let us not forget, that as well as reviewing, Dave also designs and advises manufacturers....Duetto, Verona and Vesuvius not name but three.

PS, have I mentioned just how good I think the Olympus is?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

And another thing. I think that is this highly commercial age in which we live, a lot of people have completely forgotten that not everything converts back to £'s. Some people on here, still do things for love and are happy to spend some of their time in helping others without charge.

In my professional capacity, I firmly believe in doing to coin an American phrase, Pro Bono work. This is working for free to help people access services that ordinarily, they could not afford.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

So... we've had our say but have drifted way off course here.

Lets get back to one persons view of the Eureka Olympus 75 or maybe end the thread.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ronsil said:


> So... we've had our say but have drifted way off course here.
> 
> Lets get back to one persons view of the Eureka Olympus 75 or maybe end the thread.


Good call


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry if I missed it, amidst all the excitement, but I'd be interested to hear how it did stack up against the mythos - if dfk41 did manage to get one this weekend?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Sorry if I missed it, amidst all the excitement, but I'd be interested to hear how it did stack up against the mythos - if dfk41 did manage to get one this weekend?


That would be a good comparison against a well known tried and tested grinder


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Sorry if I missed it, amidst all the excitement, but I'd be interested to hear how it did stack up against the mythos - if dfk41 did manage to get one this weekend?


The one I bought is on the van for delivery today, plus, weather allowing my pal is coming down tonight and bringing his seasoned Clima Pro so we will be able to compare something against it. he also has a far more delicate palate than mine!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Sorry if I missed it, amidst all the excitement, but I'd be interested to hear how it did stack up against the mythos - if dfk41 did manage to get one this weekend?


I'm hoping for this comparison also!


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Genuinely interested in how this grinder tastes in the cup compared to for example a Mahlkonig k30. I am attracted to the low retention and ease of cleaning - and those mythos burrs must help ? (given all the rave reviews of the mythos) Whilst it is a lot of money to me it is an amount I can hopefully convince myself worth paying (and the Mrs). Hoping to revive this thread to learn more. Thanks


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

aodstratford said:


> Genuinely interested in how this grinder tastes in the cup compared to for example a Mahlkonig k30. I am attracted to the low retention and ease of cleaning *- and those mythos burrs must help* ? (given all the rave reviews of the mythos) Whilst it is a lot of money to me it is an amount I can hopefully convince myself worth paying (and the Mrs). Hoping to revive this thread to learn more. Thanks


Yes, the Man from Del Monte even stipulated that the Mythos burrs must say MYTHOS on them which will make the coffee taste even better than if they didn't.

It's all very exciting.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Yes, the Man from Del Monte even stipulated that the Mythos burrs must say MYTHOS on them which will make the coffee taste even better than if they didn't.
> 
> It's all very exciting.


My man in China can get some "MITHOS" ones at a fraction of the price, doubt if the coffee will taste the same though


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, if you skimp on the "Y", it'll show up in the cup.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Yep, if you skimp on the "Y", it'll show up in the cup.


Why?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Why?


Y being one half of EY, lol?!


----------



## Jochen (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi guys, I was just reading this old topic as I'm interested in buying an Olympus.

One year after the last post, can anybody give me some comments on this grinder? How is it to live with? Any difference between the titanium coated burrs and the standard steel ones?

Would love to hear some first hand experiences!


----------

